# Cervical mucus negative opk



## Sah78 (May 22, 2014)

I have had cervical mucus two days in a row but still negative opk with a boots opk on day 13 of a 28 day  cycle. Please can someone give me some advise? Do I bd?. Had one failed ivf attempt and still have time to wait for next cycle   so want to try naturally.


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

I tried the cheaper test strips off amazon last year and never got a positive for ovulation.

I also had my progesterone bloods done and they came back negative for ovulation.

I had a lap and dye on monday and they took a pic of my ovary where it had released an egg and showed it to me when I woke up. So I defo did ovulate in April. 

Ive ordered a clear blue fertility monitor and some fertility lube ready for May so we will see if a more expensive one shows pos ov.  

Who the hell knows whats going on with our bloody eggs!!!


----------



## Love bug (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm also getting confusing messages. My clear blue OPK is saying peak fertility  my temperatures have not risen so looks like I haven't ovulated. I repeated poke after 48hrs and what do I see only peak fertility symbol again. I don't know what to make of it all. Looks like I'm gearing up to ovulate but not quite popping out an egg. I'm on b6 and Maca as I'm also bf a toddler and feel this is the main problem as it appears to be messing with my hormones big time. Not ready to wean yet so looking at winter cycle if don't conceive naturally in mean time. 

My advise is never waste ewcm. I been dtd every night for past week as a result of Ewcm & opk result. Still not convinced I'm actually ov till I see that temp rise.


----------



## Love bug (Jul 18, 2012)

* repeated OPK ( not poke)


----------



## Love bug (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm also getting confusing messages. My clear blue OPK is saying peak fertility  my temperatures have not risen so looks like I haven't ovulated. I repeated poke after 48hrs and what do I see only peak fertility symbol again. I don't know what to make of it all. Looks like I'm gearing up to ovulate but not quite popping out an egg. I'm on b6 and Maca as I'm also bf a toddler and feel this is the main problem as it appears to be messing with my hormones big time. Not ready to wean yet so looking at winter cycle if don't conceive naturally in mean time. 

My advise is never waste ewcm. I been dtd every night for past week as a result of Ewcm & opk result. Still not convinced I'm actually ov till I see that temp rise.


----------



## Sah78 (May 22, 2014)

Thank you both for your replies Mrs P you will have to let us know how the fertility monitor goes. I start my 2nd Ivf cycle but need a back up plan if it doesn't work. I did get a positive on the opk but very confusing as both lines looked the same colour at the time but when I double checked one day was a darker line   Was stressing that the Chinese herbs messed with my cycle as I had confirmed ovulation.


----------

